# Rod and Reel Repair



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I have an older Mitchell that needs serviced and and "Classic" Diawa rod I need to get redone. The eyes are good, but the wrap and grip are bad and fraying. Thanks for any help.
Chris

PS - I am in the Navarre area


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I can take care of the rod for you. Text me at 850 554 7212


----------



## Flying fish panga (Apr 30, 2016)

I have a 20w and 30 w that needs help. Few guides that need replacing. Do you do that kind of work.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I can take care of any kind of reels you have. Just PM me if needed.

Keith


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

keith is good. he has done a few reels for me and i can't complain. he always does upgrades on the drags.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, and he will give you a discount if you're a democrat. lol.
jack


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

jack2 said:


> oh, and he will give you a discount if you're a democrat. lol.
> jack


Thanks Jack but I’m not a Democrat. I was a Republican most of my life. Now I’m Independent.

Not that it matters..!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jus pickin atcha, bro.
jack


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Ocean master sent you a pm.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jack2 said:


> oh, and he will give you a discount if you're a democrat. lol.
> jack


He actually charges double if you are a democrat!


----------



## Battman771 (May 8, 2019)

Hey Ocean Master - 
I have a Talica 12 that I'm pretty sure needs work on the high gear side (just bought it too dammit!). It rumbles like an old school hand crank egg beater. 
Stupid question, how does one send a PM on here?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Battman771 said:


> Hey Ocean Master -
> I have a Talica 12 that I'm pretty sure needs work on the high gear side (just bought it too dammit!). It rumbles like an old school hand crank egg beater.
> Stupid question, how does one send a PM on here?


Click on their name or avatar and go to "Start Discussion"


----------



## Battman771 (May 8, 2019)

Thanks MrFish!! 

PM sent!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have him covered. Thanks guy’s.


----------

